# Ekoys turbo thread



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

I have a 2500 dollar budget

Im going to be buying the...

TSI turbo manifold

A Greddy t28 turbo

259cc Injectors off a sr20

Nismo FPR

and thats about it for right now. Ill be researching and purchasing the minor things as they come.

But if somone knows anyone that are selling those things, shoot me a pm.

Ill be logging my turbo build in this thread
----------------------------------------------
Purchased

N60 maf-33 dollars shipped


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Im not sure If i want to buy the TSI manifold or have one made by ProTec. 

The TSI manifold doesnt have a wastegate flange. The Protec manifold can be made with a tial 38-40 mm or a standard HKS wastegate.

Would it be worth buying the manifold with the wastegate flange and then a Tial Wastegate? Or will the turbos wastegate work just fine.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Soo I just purchased a Used T-28 with no shaft play for 353 dollars shipped.
I also had a chance to buy the 259 cc injectors.
Probably going to buy the TSI manifold.

Not too much activity on these forums huh?

Ill keep you updated


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got some 370cc injectors. probably a better choice than the 259's.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Ok so I bought
-T28 turbo
-n60 maf
-259cc injectors
-AEM EUGO wideband
-Walbro 255 fuel pump

The T28 turbo does not come with any oil fittings. My question is, Ive been looking around everywere but don't want to buy the wrong part. What fittings fit on the oil inlet/outlet part of the turbo?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

get some earls lines for the turbo.
how much did you pay for the aem controller?
just curious because im selling one for only 300 bones.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Earls lines hmm. I havent looked yet but will after this post.

Ive been using this thread and trying to interpret what to order.
http://www.sr20forum.com/turbo-guides/89944-long-lost-t25-t28-parts-list-thread.html

I want to get the right oil fittings for the turbo for sure. But im worried Ill get the wrong oil lines. Such as the oil line mating with the turbo but not with the fitting for the return. Im actually just starting to understand this and was hoping there was a kit insted of buying every fitting seperatly.

Btw, the eugo AEM cost 254.00 plus 80 dollars shipping sence I live in alaska.

I chose the 3 day air shipping sence I would want that sooner then anything else I ordered to come it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh ok, you must have gotten either the gauge kit or the single channel kit. the one im selling is the dual channel kit, thats why its a bit more expensive.
as for the earls lines, you get the whole kit - oil line, water line and water return line.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Your right, I bought this one 
AEM 6-in-1 UEGO Gauge inc. Sensor - InjectedPerformance.com

Im going to check the earls site for the kit. Thanks for the info


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

I cant find the kit on earls site. Have a link?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Circuit Sports Stainless Steel Turbo Lines (Bottom Mount) SR20DET
these are actually cheaper and are what im using on my sr.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You'll need something to tune your engine as well, either tuned ECU or an A'pexi S-AFC 2. A tuned JWT ECU is quite costly, and you'll be waiting an indefinite time for the company to get around to doing it. Without tuning, your engine will flood and get inaccurate MAF readings, and run like straight balls.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i wouldnt get an safc. like someone else told me - an safc is just an expensive way to hack up your harness. 
get a calum or enthalpy tune. i have a jwt tune myself on both of my turbo'd cars - turbo altima and sr 240 and they work flawlessly. true, its a wait for the jwt tune, but i would say its worth and if he orders one now while hes building, it might come in time for when hes done.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, in terms of GA16DEs, only JWT makes tuned ECUs. Both Calum and Empalthy do not . Which really blows. I didn't really have to hack my harness for my S-AFC 2, and I haven't had a single problem with it. But, if you have the budget for a JWT tuned ECU, go for it. Some of us, though, don't.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Most of the parts are ordered. I still need oil lines, coolent lines, ic and piping, bov, and a wastegate block off plate for the external wastegate on the manifold. Im going to buy my friends apex safe 2 and next week Ill start on my build


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

i still have to buy my exhaust piping ( 3 in )
fuel pressure regulator 
and 370cc injectors are in the mail
i just got my intercooler pipes today and someday this week i will take the day off from work to install

http://cardomain.com/ride/2617346


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

The wideband came in the mail. Ill doing all the wiring today.

Still need to buyIntercooler+piping and BoV
External Wastegate block off plate
Turbo elbow+downpipe+exhaust
Oil return line kit.

For the oil return line kit I was thinking of buying the oil pan return tube and weld it on to my oil pan. Then use some sort of fitting on the turbo so I can attach a rubber hose from turbo to oil pan.

For the exhaust part of my turbo, should I buy the stock elbow from a sr20det? What are my options. Ive been trying to figure that out


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why are you using 259cc injectors? You realize their max power potential right? 

Also I thought the TSI manifold did not have a flange for an external gate?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

It doesn't have a place for an external, or at least mine doesn't


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Hey all. Im still around. I just had surgery and moved around the same time. So I just got my internet going again.

I thought the manifold was external wastegate setupt. When It arrived, sure enough it wasnt. I have everything I need exept for the turbo elbow, turbo compressor outlet pipe, some oil line fittings, and a downpipe+test pipe or new exhaust.

Being in alaska really kills the motivation for this project. October is starting to get colder, and darker quicker. My 2500 dollar budget went over and Im waiting on funds to pick up the rest of the pieces.

Only thing I have done was wire up the gauges, and route the wires. I installed my ebay clutch (xtd stg 3) and is broken in and gripping great. Found out I have a tranny fluid leak by my drivers side axle. Figures sence Ive pulled those axles out soo many times. 


I will be using 259cc injectors, s14 maf, and a S-AFC 2 for tuning. If the 259cc's max out at 7-8 pounds, then Ill throw in the sr20ve (333cc?) injectors and see if the safc can adjust accordingly.

Thats pretty much it for now. Ill show pictures of my sorry looking 200sx sometime soon.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The 259cc injectors max out at 12 lbs on a T25, so I figure that's probably around 8 lbs on a T28. As for the 333cc injectors, I don't know offhand if the S-AFC 2 can compensate for the difference. I know it can't for 370cc ones. Good luck on that.


----------

